

Most Popular Desktop IDEs and Code Editors in 2014 - ivan_burazin
https://blog.codeanywhere.com/most-popular-ides-code-editors/

======
ivan_burazin
Yes they are a bit, but as mentioned these are mostly Web Devs.

------
maraglee
Notepad++ and netbeans seems to high, intellij to low. At least judging from
my gut

